# احتكاك ذيل طائرة الإيرباص الجديدة: A380 أثناء الأقلاع



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني انظروا للرابط .. والذي يبين احتكاك ذيل طائرة الإيرباص الجديدة: A380 أثناء الإقلاع

لا أدري هل هذا بسبب سوء في التصميم أم موضوع صيانة أو عدم الإتزان في توزيع الوزن المناسب ؟؟؟

الموضوع مفتوح للنقاش .... :85:

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=8b3bbd711846f82f4d9ad0bb59dbb0c3


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتقد انة ارتفع بالائرة قبل بلوغ السرعة المناسبة مما عمل على زيادة ميل الطائرة للخلف
أو
خطأ فى اتزان الطائرة من حمولات زائدة و هكذا

شكرا على الفيديو و الموضوع


----------



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*نواصل ...*

السلام عليكم

اهلاً بك مهندس ايمن واشكرك على ردك وانتظر المزيد من الأراء



مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اعتقد انة ارتفع بالائرة قبل بلوغ السرعة المناسبة مما عمل على زيادة ميل الطائرة للخلف
> أو
> خطأ فى اتزان الطائرة من حمولات زائدة و هكذا
> 
> شكرا على الفيديو و الموضوع


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (8 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا أحد الاختبارات الذي تتعرض لها الطائرة بعد خروجها من المصنع للتأكد من جاهزيتها .........................


----------



## ك اسامة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*velocity min*

السلام عليكم انا اسامة من مصر هندسة طيران امبابة الفرقة الثالثة 
بنسبة لصتضام ديل الطائرة دة اختبار من اختبارات الامان والسلامة للطائرة قبل دخولها الخدم وهو يعتبر اختبار من اختبارات كتيرة جدا الاختبار دة اسمة velocity min او الاقلااع باقل سرعة ممكنة ولو جيت تلاحظ الطائرة هتلاقي ان الجزء الي بحصل عندة احتكاك فية جز معدني مختلف لونة برتقالي عشان يحتك مع الاسفلت ميلمس ديل الطيارة
شكرا


----------



## ادور (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير


----------



## osama_2096 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ك اسامة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا اسامة من مصر هندسة طيران امبابة الفرقة الثالثة
> بنسبة لصتضام ديل الطائرة دة اختبار من اختبارات الامان والسلامة للطائرة قبل دخولها الخدم وهو يعتبر اختبار من اختبارات كتيرة جدا الاختبار دة اسمة Velocity Min او الاقلااع باقل سرعة ممكنة ولو جيت تلاحظ الطائرة هتلاقي ان الجزء الي بحصل عندة احتكاك فية جز معدني مختلف لونة برتقالي عشان يحتك مع الاسفلت ميلمس ديل الطيارة
> شكرا




شكرا بشمهدس اسامة علي المعلومة الجميلة دي
بس انت في ثالثة و رايح رابعة ولا رايح رابعة ان شاء الله
اصلي انا اسمي اسامة وان شاء الله رايح رابعة هندسة امبابة
شد حيلك شوية ثالثة عايزه مجهود شوية ربنا معانا


----------



## ك اسامة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا يا باشمهندس اسامة طالع ثالثة وبجد ربنا يعنا ويعنكم على الغلب الي احنا فية وانتة عارف


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 سبتمبر 2008)

> ولو جيت تلاحظ الطائرة هتلاقي ان الجزء الي بحصل عندة احتكاك فية جز معدني مختلف لونة برتقالي عشان يحتك مع الاسفلت ميلمس ديل الطيارة


انا مش مشكك فى كلامك
بس مفيش اى اختلاف خالص فى الديل و مش شايف الجزء البرتقالى

فية بس جزء بارز لونة احمر و الديل بيحتك بعد الجزة دة


----------



## ك اسامة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الجزء الحمر هوة دة الي انا بقول علية ولو دقتت كويس وشوفت من كذا زاوية هتلاقي ان بعد الجزء الحمر دة في جزء بارز عن السطح بسيط جدا بس واضح ولونة نفس لون الطائرة مش مختلف بس انتة حاول تشوف كام مشهد وصورة ولاحظ ومعلومة كان ان الديل كلةtail unit مصنوعة من الكربون فيبر 
ورد علية لو عرفت معلومة جديدة شكرا


----------



## الطيار عبدو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتقد أن المشكل في عدم الإتزان


----------



## مهاجر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اشكر جميع من شارك معنا 

إذن ما رأيناه كان أحد الإختبارات التي تجرى على الطائرة بعد خروجها من المصنع. في حالة هذه الطائرة هل كان الإحتكاك في الأرض مقصوداً وما هو الهدف من هذا الإختبار.

لو كان هناك ما يدعم قولنا ان هذا هو احد الإختبارات التي تجرى على الطائرة ... فالرجاء إضافته هنا...

جزاكم الله خير 



ميكانيكي هيدروليك قال:


> هذا أحد الاختبارات الذي تتعرض لها الطائرة بعد خروجها من المصنع للتأكد من جاهزيتها .........................


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (21 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم كان مقصودا 
لان حدثت حالات أحتكاك ذيل الطائرات باإرضية المدرج عند الاقلاع والهبوط ......
الهدف من هذا الاختبار على ما أعتقد التأكد من سلامة الانظمة الهيدروليكية التي تتحكم بدفة التوجيةrudder ودفة العمق elev والنيوماتيكية وكذالك Apu وحدة الطاقة المساعدة ،والتأكد من عدم تسرب الوقود من Wing Elev ، هذا والله إعلم ............................


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف ....

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## ك اسامة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

minimum velocity take off test


----------



## ك اسامة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

minimum velocity take off test


----------



## ك اسامة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هوة دة اسم الاختبار يا جماعة ومعا كامل احترامي وتقديري للجميع والي عايز يعرف اكتر يكتب اسم الختبار في جوجل في مواقع كتير بتشرح الاختبار شكرا


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

